# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Διαταραχές Αποπροσωποποίησης & Αποπραγματοποίησης >  αποπροσωποιηση η κατι αλλο?

## sunset

καλησπερα σας και καλες γιορτες...εχω καιρο να μπω και ειπα να γραψω για ενα αλλο θεμα που με ταλαιπωρει τον τελευταιο καιρο...
στα καλα καθουμενα ας πουμε,συνηθως οταν ειμαι σε καποιο μαγαζι η κανω καποια δουλεια νιωθω κατι σαν μουδιασμα στο σωμα,σαν
να νομιζω οτι χανω τον ελεγχο σιγα σιγα ,η οτι κανω κινησεις μηχανικες.δεν μπορω να το εξηγησω καλυτερα..
για παραδειγμα προχτες ημουν σε καποιο μαγαζι με ρουχα ,δεν ειχα καποιο αγχος και την ωρα που επιανα καποια πραγματα για να τα παω στο
ταμειο ενιωθα πως δεν ειμαι εγω,σαν να ζαλιζομαι σαν να μουδιαζω καπως ετσι.
να πω οτι το παθαινα παλιοτερα πολυυυ σπανια αυτο...μια φορα το χρονο και τωρα επειδη το παθαινω συχνα με εχει ριξει λιγο..
εξετασεις κανω οπως ολοι μια φορα το χρονο,ηρθε και η ωρα κιολας.σκεφτηκα μετα απο αυτο να βρω και ενα γιατρο συμβεβλημενο με τον εοππυυ να
με δει να μην δωσω πολλα λεφτα..γενικα καμια γνωμη?το εχετε παθει εσεις αυτο?να ναι απο αγχος?!!

----------

